# Overclocking P8400???



## Wastedslayer (Aug 27, 2008)

So I just recently bought a new laptop with the P8400 and 9800M GTS, now i wanna overclock both when im connected to an outlet of course. Now i have read the laptop post in the forums but I cant get clock gen to work with this system. Also Rivatuner will not allow me to overclock my card because of how it dynamically changes frequency based on 2d/3d usage. Anyway around this?

Let me know,
Wasted


----------



## Wastedslayer (Aug 28, 2008)

No one huh, yeah has got me stumped to


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have to use ATI tool to over clock my gpu.  I would be careful overclocking you gpu since all the nvidia cards tend to run hot at stock/full load.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Aug 28, 2008)

Graphics card is to new ATI tool wont detect clocks


----------



## ty_ger (Aug 28, 2008)

My 8800M GTS won't overclock with RivaTuner, Precision, or ATItool.  Oddly enough NTune is the only thing which will overclock my laptop graphics card.  I say oddly because normally NTune sux and I avoid it like the plague.

You can try running RivaTuner power user registry editor to bypass the max clock limitations it gives you but in my case even though that "fixed" my issue and higher clocks became available to me RivaTuner still didn't change the clocks by even 1MHz.  RivaTuner reported that it had overclocked the card and even "loaded" the overclocks fine at boot but for some reason was not able to actually access and change the clocks one bit.

I also tried saving my Video BIOS to a file and then modifying the clocks with NiBiTor but saving the BIOS to a file resulted in a zero byte sized file.  So obviously the EEPROM is not supported by NvFlash.


----------



## Error 404 (Aug 29, 2008)

For the graphics card, you could always try PowerStrip; it worked on my laptop!! (ATI Rage 128).
First get the freeware original version, install it, then install the newer version for overclocking abilities.
But be wary of high temps, or you might need to RMA.


----------

